

Applying a Social Computing Strategy to the Entire Product Lifecycle - nreece
http://www.web-strategist.com/blog/2007/09/12/web-strategy-advanced-applying-a-social-computing-strategy-to-the-entire-product-lifecycle/

======
dappelbaum
Read this if you geek on geeking out about socialness.

